# Dual Socket Crunchers?



## CyberDruid (Feb 12, 2010)

Anyone here using a socket 771 dual socket rig?


----------



## DarkEgo (Feb 12, 2010)

I did for a short time. Using two Intel 5030's (dual cores with HTT) it outcrunched an i7 clock for clock.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 12, 2010)

I just ordered an used HP server with 4 * Xeon dual core and HT (Dual-Core Xeon 7020 SL8UA I think). I will give it a try. What the hell if it works then I have 16 treads @ 2,67 GHz. Killer cruncher. Would make up for my i7 rig pending RMA.

Edit: Could be four times "Gallatin" (130 nm), not the newer "Paxville MP" (90 nm).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 12, 2010)

CyberDruid said:


> Anyone here using a socket 771 dual socket rig?


I do.  It has dual Xeon 5310s with 8 GiB RAM.  Dan the Banjoman did too (not sure if he still does).  Lemonsoda also had a LGA 771 or LGA 1366 system.


----------

